# how many 2007 7-11 bikes were made?



## bconneraz (Jan 23, 2005)

Does anyone know how many of the repro 7-11 bikes were made for 2007? I read that there were 100 of the MX Leaders in Motorola colors a few years ago, but I'm curious about the 2007 Corsa Extra. 

I have an original MX Leader in Motorola colors that I bought in 93, and thanks to GVH bikes layaway plan, there is a 7-11 Corsa Extra with my name on it waiting for final payment. 

I can remember seeing several of the original 7-11 bikes hanging from a ceiling in a shop in Northern California back in the early nineties; I always wanted one but could never afford it. While I'd love to have the chrome rear triangle like the originals, I think the modern frame looks pretty darn good.


----------



## bconneraz (Jan 23, 2005)

I think I just found my answer....

The other piece of interesting news is the introduction of the follow-up to the steel MX Leader -- the Corsa Extra. Just as was the case with the MX Leader, only 100 will be made. Rather than being made from the Sherman Tank of steel tubesets, Columbus MXL, it's made from the most classic of all steel, Columbus SLX. It'll be lugged, it comes in even sizes only between 50-62, and it'll have a steel fork with a semi-sloping fork crown. Best of all it has a Team 7-Eleven paint scheme. Given its $1599 price, we expect this to sell even more briskly than the MX Leader


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

bconneraz said:


> I think I just found my answer....
> 
> The other piece of interesting news is the introduction of the follow-up to the steel MX Leader -- the Corsa Extra. Just as was the case with the MX Leader, only 100 will be made. Rather than being made from the Sherman Tank of steel tubesets, Columbus MXL, it's made from the most classic of all steel, Columbus SLX. It'll be lugged, it comes in even sizes only between 50-62, and it'll have a steel fork with a semi-sloping fork crown. Best of all it has a Team 7-Eleven paint scheme. Given its $1599 price, we expect this to sell even more briskly than the MX Leader


Are you saying there is another run of Corsa Extra's coming out? Or is the second paragraph a reference to the last batch of 7-11 Corsa Extra's, of which GVH has a few still remaining?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I believe that was just a cut-paste from a website describing the 2007 run of SLX bikes, as the dialogue seems vaguely familiar.....

Did 7-11 ever have a MX Leader team version or did that tubeset come out later? Just wondering why they wouldn't' expand the range of that production run of 100 MXL's to the 7-11 livery.


----------



## bconneraz (Jan 23, 2005)

i did cut and paste from an old thread that I found. It's in reference to the 2007 batch. I've never seen an MXL in 7-11.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

kjmunc said:


> I believe that was just a cut-paste from a website describing the 2007 run of SLX bikes, as the dialogue seems vaguely familiar.....
> 
> Did 7-11 ever have a MX Leader team version or did that tubeset come out later? Just wondering why they wouldn't' expand the range of that production run of 100 MXL's to the 7-11 livery.


The run of 100 MXL's was limited to that number because, as I understand it, they only had enough lugsets for 100 frames.


----------

